# Alpha 3 & Wifi



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

After updating to Alpha 3, wifi does not turn on automatically. I've resorted to installing wifi on/off toggle widget to simplify turning wifi on, but would prefer it to turn on automatically, as it used to before updating.

Is there a way to turn this feature on? I've not been able to find out how to do it. It's not a big deal, just a matter of convenience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

I s'pose you could try this.

Directions:

```
<br />
adb shell<br />
sqlite3 /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db<br />
delete from system where name = 'airplane_mode_on';<br />
.exit
```


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Or you could use the quick settings app from the market to turn off airplane mode if COMMENT 2 scares you... lol


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> I s'pose you could try this.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I'll give it a try after we eat the Turkey. 

Though I don't think it'll work; see other post on airplane mode that was posted a little after my OP. What I could understand from it is that since TP doesn't have modem/radio, AP has no effect on TP.


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

I had this exact same issue. Cuz I played with the airplane mode.
I installed quick settings as per cme4oil suggested and it showed that airplane mode was turned on even tho the tp setting check box was unchecked.
I turned it off via quick settings and now wifi turns on automatically as it should.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I've noticed since the alpha 3 update, I can no longer use my phone tether. It will see the connection and it will remember it, but no data will transfer either way.


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

Lddrizzt said:


> I had this exact same issue. Cuz I played with the airplane mode.
> I installed quick settings as per cme4oil suggested and it showed that airplane mode was turned on even tho the tp setting check box was unchecked.
> I turned it off via quick settings and now wifi turns on automatically as it should.


Thanks for the try, but no matter what setting I use in Quick Settings, wifi won't turn on automatically. I'll give Nb's method a try later, but I think I'll have to keep using wifi on/off. Like I said before, it's no big deal. After all, it's an Alpha release and my wifi works. It's just one more click...


----------



## Thorn11166 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I've noticed since the alpha 3 update, I can no longer use my phone tether. It will see the connection and it will remember it, but no data will transfer either way.


Same here its really upsetting


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> I s'pose you could try this.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying, but did not work. No big deal, I'll just keep using WiFi on/off for now.


----------

